# parkes family lincolnshire



## bluegreen

I am looking for information about my Great Great Grandfather Francis Parkes. I know that he was the father of Fred Parkes of the Boston Sea Fishing company. He is mentioned in Sir Basil Parkes book, Trawlings of a Lifetime along with my Great Grandfather Jack (John Parkes) who was Fred's brother. In 1901 he was listed as a Mate on a trawler but had died by 1911. Does anyone know how I can find out if he was lost at dsea during this time?

many thanks


----------

